
Synthetic tooth enamel may lead to more resilient structures - ph0rque
http://ns.umich.edu/new/releases/24627-synthetic-tooth-enamel-may-lead-to-more-resilient-structures
======
QuantumGravy
Impressive, but I wish this was applicable to actual teeth.

~~~
tdburn
That's what I hoped this discovery was about too!

------
car
[http://www.nature.com/nature/journal/v543/n7643/full/nature2...](http://www.nature.com/nature/journal/v543/n7643/full/nature21410.html)

------
jlebrech
I feel like they should mass product tiles with this rather than add 40 coats
to more complex objects.

~~~
logfromblammo
Mass production would probably have to be more like finding a method to
synthesize artificial minerals similar to nephrite, chalcedony, or carbonado.

Perhaps slag wool, basalt fiber wool, ceramic fiber wool, or fiberglass wool,
compressed into a felt, then impregnated with a noncrystalline material or
polymer? It might not have the same feature size as dental enamel, but
anything you make would also need to be economically viable.

Seems like you could replicate the effect cheaply at scale by layering
fiberglass cloth, running vertical thread bundles through the layers, and
binding the stack into a solid composite with polypropylene.

